
Researchers can identify you by your brain waves with 100 percent accuracy - secfirstmd
http://techxplore.com/news/2016-04-brain-percent-accuracy.html
======
pavel_lishin
I'd love to see this study repeated again, but this time have the participants
have a few drinks beforehand, or use a recreational drug, or come down with a
cold. Or be under duress, or be in some amount of pain.

